

Key duplication from photographs - axiom
http://www.physorg.com/news144519246.html

======
zandorg
Haven't read it, but on a similiar theme, I found (high-quality) images of G8
ID cards on Google Images (with special embossed string). It wouldn't be hard
to make one and get into the summit.

